# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  LETs BACK ANY POTUS RUN by JUSTIN AMASH in 2020

## Aratus

Lets have him test the political waters, lets do moneybombs and beg for him to run!!!!

----------


## timosman

lol, should we buy silver?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Let's drum him out of the movement as a traitor that is supporting tyranny and the destruction of the rule of law.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Aratus

i cannot defend Donald Trump or his actions. i think Justin Amash has the ability to lead our nation.
i think the GOP is going to either back Trump to the hilt or give him the boot. They may be split. i do
feel Amash has less negative political baggage, he is free to run and not be thought 100% disloyal
or even thought to be a hypocrite. this is one way for the GOP to put political distance between the
party as a whole and DJT's many & numerous political scandals.  imoho Justin Amash has NO scandals.

----------


## dannno

> i cannot defend Donald Trump or his actions. i think Justin Amash has the ability to lead our nation.
> i think the GOP is going to either back Trump to the hilt or give him the boot. They may be split. i do
> feel Amash has less negative political baggage, he is free to run and not be thought 100% disloyal
> or even thought to be a hypocrite. this is one way for the GOP to put political distance between the
> party as a whole and DJT's many & numerous political scandals.  imoho Justin Amash has NO scandals.


Trump doesn't have any real scandals either. They are made up by the deep state. Which is how we know we should be supporting him.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> i cannot defend Donald Trump or his actions.


Fortunately he doesn't need you to, being innocent he has no need for a chance to plead incompetent counsel.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

justin amash= chinese slaver. he can FUQ the FUQ off.

----------


## devil21

> justin amash= chinese slaver. he can FUQ the FUQ off.


I'm sure everything in your home is Made In The USA, right?  lol

----------


## timosman

> I'm sure everything in your home is Made In The USA, right?  lol


This is Zippy's level logic.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Let's drum him out of the movement as a traitor that is supporting tyranny and the destruction of the rule of law.


Note Guidelines:




> 6) Do not disrupt Mission-supporting activism efforts.
> 
> Non-functional criticism of Mission-supporting activism is outside the scope of the site's Mission.
> Constructive opposition to an effort must be made outside of the activism / *politicians forum* and/or discussion.
> All criticism or opposition must follow the Functional Debate Principles.
> *Dedicated candidate / public official forums are to positively reflect the issues and values of the representing individual / campaign.* 
> 
> Messages should focus on serious news, issues and activism. The following elements are off-topic within these forums:
> Material of non-support for the individual / campaign, such as statements of "they can't win". Exposing and correcting political spin is on-topic.
> ...


Best to stick to specific issues of agreement or disagreement. If it’s disagreement, best to keep it outside of the politician’s sub-forum.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Note Guidelines:
> 
> 
> 
> Best to stick to specific issues of agreement or disagreement. If it’s disagreement, best to keep it outside of the politician’s sub-forum.


I will take note of your point.

Now for a hypothetical question: What is the procedure if some unspecified candidate who has a sub-forum here betrays the movement and embraces tyranny?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Now for a hypothetical question: What is the procedure if some unspecified candidate who has a sub-forum here betrays *the movement* and embraces tyranny?


EM.

Since you're posting this question in the middle of another discussion instead of designated section on forum rules, care to elaborate for participants of this discussion what constitutes 'the movement' as invoked in your hypothetical question... globalist elite neoconservative and Israel-Firster Sheldon Adelson funded Israeli settlers favored Netanyahu-endorsing GOP-MAGA-Kushner-Ivanka led movement  or  Ron Paul inspired Liberty movement or some other movement?

----------


## Origanalist

> EM.
> 
> Since you're posting this question in the middle of another discussion instead of designated section on forum rules, care to elaborate for participants of this discussion what constitutes 'the movement' as invoked in your hypothetical question... globalist elite neoconservative and Israel-Firster Sheldon Adelson funded Israeli settlers favored Netanyahu-endorsing GOP-MAGA-Kushner-Ivanka led movement  or  Ron Paul inspired Liberty movement or some other movement?


It's the Swordsmyth movement, duh.

----------


## tebowlives

> It's the Swordsmyth movement, duh.


lol Yea it is a type of movement.
I can imagine how Amash would own Trump much less any neocon in a Presidential debate.

----------


## timosman

> EM.
> 
> Since you're posting this question in the middle of another discussion instead of designated section on forum rules, care to elaborate for participants of this discussion what constitutes 'the movement' as invoked in your hypothetical question... globalist elite neoconservative and Israel-Firster Sheldon Adelson funded Israeli settlers favored Netanyahu-endorsing GOP-MAGA-Kushner-Ivanka led movement  or  Ron Paul inspired Liberty movement or some other movement?


The one with Jesse Benton.

----------


## phill4paul

No.

----------


## donnay

dupe

----------


## donnay

> No.


I second that *NO*tion.

----------


## RonZeplin

> lol, should we buy silver?



Yes, buy silver and vote for Justin Amash.

----------


## CCTelander

> It's the Swordsmyth movement, duh.



"You must spread some Reputation around..."

----------


## acptulsa

> lol Yea it is a type of movement.


Had one of those movements earlier myself.

It's over now.  I, for one, don't have an unlimited supply.

----------


## timosman

> Had one of those movements earlier myself.
> 
> It's over now.  I, for one, don't have an unlimited supply.


Are you familiar with the concept of TMI?

----------


## angelatc

> Lets have him test the political waters, lets do moneybombs and beg for him to run!!!!


I don't think he wants to run.  I was kind of hoping he'd aim for the Senate, because Gary Peters is a weak candidate, but I have seen no indication of that.

----------


## angelatc

> Note Guidelines:
> 
> 
> 
> Best to stick to specific issues of agreement or disagreement. If its disagreement, best to keep it outside of the politicians sub-forum.


Cant we just ban SS from this sub-forum, since he's clearly not a defender of liberty?  It is beyond ridiculous that we can't have a single conversation without him jumping in and derailing it with his antics.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Ron Paul:   Impeachment…or CIA Coup?*

----------


## timosman

> Cant we just ban SS from this sub-forum, since he's clearly not a defender of liberty?  It is beyond ridiculous that we can't have a single conversation without him jumping in and derailing it with his antics.


Just what the $#@! are you blabbing about?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Trump doesn't have any real scandals either.


I guess you haven't looked at the federal budget lately.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Had one of those movements earlier myself.
> 
> It's over now.  I, for one, don't have an unlimited supply.


LOL... Happens to me a lot... just wait a little while and your supply replenishes itself.   

Works for me.

----------


## oyarde

> i cannot defend Donald Trump or his actions. i think Justin Amash has the ability to lead our nation.
> i think the GOP is going to either back Trump to the hilt or give him the boot. They may be split. i do
> feel Amash has less negative political baggage, he is free to run and not be thought 100% disloyal
> or even thought to be a hypocrite. this is one way for the GOP to put political distance between the
> party as a whole and DJT's many & numerous political scandals.  imoho Justin Amash has NO scandals.


If Amash had decided to run for senate I would have chipped in a few bucks even though I doubt his ability to win. I don't think he is really running for anything with an intention to win .

----------


## oyarde

> lol, should we buy silver?


I do.

----------

